# Air marshal shoot man



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

A us air marshal kills a pasanger after he staes he has a bomb, and after repeated attemps to get the suspect on the ground he reached into a bag, that is when they shot the man.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

well the f*cker got warned


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Now they say he wwas mentally ill. He sholdn't be on a plane without some notification prior about his mental unstablility..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Someone got him self a nice darwin award


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

This sends a message to those might ? about having us marshals at airports. They will use deadly force!


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

timmy said:


> A us air marshal kills a pasanger after he staes he has a bomb, and after repeated attemps to get the suspect on the ground he reached into a bag, that is when they shot the man.


Did he die or what??

You'd think the air marshals would be able to recognize a mentally unstable person from a terrorist, how 'bout using a taser or nightstick first, that's some great training we give our air marshals.....

You know its great when we can't stop the actual terrorists from getting control of planes and striking fear in our hearts..... But hey at least we are killing off our mentally unstable slowly but surely....


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

timmy said:


> This sends a message to those might ? about having us marshals at airports. They will use deadly force!


eh i dont think it will deter n e terrorists i mean those fools wanna die n e ways but it would reduce the chance of another hi jack, but i really dont think theyre going to hi jack another plane.. its gonna be something different


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> You'd think the air marshals would be able to recognize a mentally unstable person from a terrorist, how 'bout using a taser


Some terrorist bombs are detonated by contacts, placed on the body.

A taser would set it off.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> You'd think the air marshals would be able to recognize a mentally unstable person from a terrorist, how 'bout using a taser


Some terrorist bombs are detonated by contacts, placed on the body.

A taser would set it off.
[/quote]
Not our problem......take no chances....shoot to kill.....simple


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

What's the big dilly-o ?









Some nutcase claimed he had a bomb, then tried reaching into his bag and got shot, that's all


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> You'd think the air marshals would be able to recognize a mentally unstable person from a terrorist, how 'bout using a taser


Some terrorist bombs are detonated by contacts, placed on the body.

A taser would set it off.
[/quote]
Not our problem......take no chances....shoot to kill.....simple
[/quote]

I never said it was, merely that a taser has the chances of detonating the bomb killing everyone.

A hollow point round to the head is the best solution.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> You'd think the air marshals would be able to recognize a mentally unstable person from a terrorist, how 'bout using a taser


Some terrorist bombs are detonated by contacts, placed on the body.

A taser would set it off.
[/quote]

Yea, and a misplaced bullet hitting some form of gun powder bomb or pipe bomb is causing disaster as well......


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> You'd think the air marshals would be able to recognize a mentally unstable person from a terrorist, how 'bout using a taser


Some terrorist bombs are detonated by contacts, placed on the body.

A taser would set it off.
[/quote]

Yea, and a misplaced bullet hitting some form of gun powder bomb or pipe bomb is causing disaster as well......
[/quote]

The bomb isn't on his head, and that's the whole point of a hollow point.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> You'd think the air marshals would be able to recognize a mentally unstable person from a terrorist, how 'bout using a taser


Some terrorist bombs are detonated by contacts, placed on the body.

A taser would set it off.
[/quote]

Yea, and a misplaced bullet hitting some form of gun powder bomb or pipe bomb is causing disaster as well......
[/quote]

The bomb isn't on his head, and that's the whole point of a hollow point.
[/quote]

Yea, this ain't some action movie.. This is reality and not every bullet connects right between the eyes....


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> Yea, this ain't some action movie.. This is reality and not every bullet connects right between the eyes....


CQC at such a range.

An air marshal isn't going to miss, stop trying to start a confrontation, you have a habit of doing it.

And he was not shot on the aircraft.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> You'd think the air marshals would be able to recognize a mentally unstable person from a terrorist, how 'bout using a taser


Some terrorist bombs are detonated by contacts, placed on the body.

A taser would set it off.
[/quote]

Yea, and a misplaced bullet hitting some form of gun powder bomb or pipe bomb is causing disaster as well......
[/quote]

Thats why we have US Marshalls; they have good aim.
Shoot to kill, thats it.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

id hope an air marshall would b an expert marksman... so im sure every shot he takes is a good one so that collateral damage is minimal if not obsolete


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

this is good sh*t, its what must be done.. air marshals dont have time to do a psycho analysis before taking the shot..

i appllaud this marshal for doing his job..

my buddies cousin in law is an ex marine, he trains air marshals and they are definateyl a good shot and they use loads that will take out the target with out causing extra harm to other passengers or the aircraft..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> id hope an air marshall would b an expert marksman... so im sure every shot he takes is a good one so that collateral damage is minimal if not obsolete


Airmarshals are going to use Hollow Point rounds and nothing else.

So as long as he hits his target correctly, there wont be any collateral damage.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> What's the big dilly-o ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Its the life of one crazy unstable and suicidial person or the entire innocent flight of passengers. You chose.

Of course if the us marshal didnt do anything and a bomb was present and the plane blew up, then it would be a completely different story.

Stop judging the US marshall, you weren't in his shoes. You will never be in teh same position he was in. He looked at it like he should, protect the innocent.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I







the air Marshall. Take NO chances....



> According to a witness, the man frantically ran down the aisle of the Boeing 757 while his wife tried to explain that he was mentally ill and had not taken his medication.


It was unfortunate his mental illness led to his demise but we must show no hesitation.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> What's the big dilly-o ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Its the life of one crazy unstable and suicidial person or the entire innocent flight of passengers. You chose.

Of course if the us marshal didnt do anything and a bomb was present and the plane blew up, then it would be a completely different story.

Stop judging the US marshall, you weren't in his shoes. You will never be in teh same position he was in. He looked at it like he should, protect the innocent.
[/quote]

Im not digging on the air marshall.... Whatever is whatever in these situations....

Its really hard to argue with you people....... Don't you think we should be doing a better job screening passengers, instead capping everyone just because they are acting irrational??
Clearly his wife was stating he was mentally ill well before the marshal shot him......
Im sure the mentally ill are capable of carrying guns or making bombs, but come on we need to evaluate the situation a little better..... This stupid ass air marshal is never gonna get the opportunity to cap a terrorist so he is gun happy whenever he gets a freebie........

My point is this.... Its just too bad the terrorists are winning... They've hijacked several planes and killed countless americans at the most very opportune time.... We just aren't as smart as them...
We retaliate by capping every irrational mentally unstable passenger because "um they could be a terrorist,".... LMFAO... This isn't the first incident like it since 9/11... Um how many bombs have we actually stopped, compared to how many mentally ill people have been seriously injured or killed????


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

[/quote]
This stupid ass air marshal is never gonna get the opportunity to cap a terrorist so he is gun happy whenever he gets a freebie........

We retaliate by capping every irrational mentally unstable passenger because "um they could be a terrorist,".... LMFAO... This isn't the first incident like it since 9/11... Um how many bombs have we actually stopped, compared to how many mentally ill people have been seriously injured or killed????
[/quote]

was this post serious or a joke?


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Bowser fins, you're missing the point.

If he hadn't been "mentally unstable", and the Marshal had hesitated, and a bomb had gone off, INNOCENT people would have died. Have you ever met someone that was metally unstable and you had no idea? I bet you have.

I would hope that if I stood up on a plane and stated that I had a bomb, that I would recieve a bullet. There is no room for error. It's not a conveinence store robbery. There isn't time to reason with people in situations like that.

And the bullets they use are not really hollow-points. They are .44 Glaser Safety Slugs. Made to rapidly fragment upon impact. I know because where I used to work the first round in all the hidden pistols was an Glaser Safety Slug. Just in case I had to defend myself and shot "the bad guy" and an innocent person was behind them. (The rest were hydrashocks, to make them stay dead)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

bowserfins said:


> Im not digging on the air marshall....





> stupid ass air marshal is never gonna get the opportunity to cap a terrorist so he is gun happy whenever he gets a freebie........


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

IMO the post was serious as napalm...... If you don't take it that way, then you just prove to me that many, many americans believe how they are acting is rational... I can't believe Americans buy into incidents like this..

Its all spun into this by media....

No we can't stop and give a freudian couch visit to every person when it comes down to situations like this.. But I really don't think we need to be wasting our own people based on assumptions..

That's all I hear from many people these days..... Assumptions..... But if IRAQ did have WMD's..... But if he was a terrorist on the plane....... But if the innocent people and children driving the car WERE suicide bombers...... LMFAO... LMFAO.. and LMFAO some more.....

Reality says they weren't reality is we acted irrationally.. Reality is we were not smart enough to stop incidents like 9/11... So now we are shooting and killing and going to war based on all these assumptions..... Classic and widespread case of acting impulsively..... Have you ever heard of think before you act?? Collectively, as Americans, as Marines, as Air Marshals...etc... we need to think these things through before we kill more innocent people, including more of our OWN people or allies... This is how the terrorists are winning. They jacked some planes and now we as a country are acting all irrationaly and fucked up, instead of getting smart and actually taking the correct people out....


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

This stupid ass air marshal is never gonna get the opportunity to cap a terrorist so he is gun happy whenever he gets a freebie........

We retaliate by capping every irrational mentally unstable passenger because "um they could be a terrorist,".... LMFAO... This isn't the first incident like it since 9/11... Um how many bombs have we actually stopped, compared to how many mentally ill people have been seriously injured or killed????
[/quote]

was this post serious or a joke?
[/quote]

Are you serious? I bet you would have felt other wise knowing what this country is goign through! The marshal did his job, and sent a message to others that this behavior will not be tolorated by anyone, anywhere, any place..


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Im not digging on the air marshall....





> stupid ass air marshal is never gonna get the opportunity to cap a terrorist so he is gun happy whenever he gets a freebie........


[/quote]

Yea, yea.... I gotta eat my words on that....

But thats just how I feel.... How heroic is killing a mentally unstable person??
I guess by making it sound like he could have been a terrorist and could have had a bomb he can justify it to some people.... But I think he will be losing sleep over it and have to live with it for the rest of his life.....

Personally I gotta say If I was in that situation and I capped another American, one who was mentally unstable, Id be headed straight for suicide.... Id feel my trainers have let me down, and Id feel I let myself down... How unintelligent does someone have to be not to be able to tell the difference between a terrorist(one with holy Jihad on the mind) and someone who has conversations with themself???


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

I would definitely tap this:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

bowserfins said:


> I can't believe Americans buy into incidents like this..


HA! I knew it! Down deep, pretty much every arguement made by a Canadian has something bad to do with the US!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> I can't believe Americans buy into incidents like this..


HA! I knew it! Down deep, pretty much every arguement made by a Canadian has something bad to do with the US!

It was inevitable.

Also, the guy said he had a bomb and went running down the ilse. This has nothing to do with 9/11, pre 9/11, this guy would have been taken down as well.
[/quote]

f*ck off.

bowser, Im no longer recognizing your Canadian citizenship.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

SirOneEighty said:


> Bowser fins, you're missing the point.
> 
> If he hadn't been "mentally unstable", and the Marshal had hesitated, and a bomb had gone off, INNOCENT people would have died. Have you ever met someone that was metally unstable and you had no idea? I bet you have.


I think you are missing the point..... When does the paranoia of 9/11 ever leave the American people? He clearly was mentally unstable, a fact made known by his wife well before he got shot.......

None of that sh*t you are saying happened and now another person lay dead, without a bomb..... How come we didn't stop the hijackers on 9/11? How come we keep killing others that don't have "bombs." Sounds kinda assbackwards to me..... Shows me how untrained our air marshals are.....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

bowserfins said:


> IMO the post was serious as napalm...... If you don't take it that way, then you just prove to me that many, many americans believe how they are acting is rational... I can't believe Americans buy into incidents like this..
> 
> Its all spun into this by media....
> 
> ...


You are bringing all kinds of completely unnecessary political rhetoric into a situation that is way more simple than that. And many of the points I do agree with you on but they have nothing to do with this incident. I think that air marshall did the right thing, 9/11 or no 9/11. I don't care if this hapenned in the Clinton era... someone threatens with a bomb, you try to get him to get down on the ground, they don't listen and *reach into the bag*, you can't take that chance. Yeah, maybe he was mentally unstable. What do you suggest - that air marshall perform a psychoanalysis on him instead of worrying about the safety of those around them ? Unfortunate outcome, but it had to be done.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think its unwise to think the air marshal shouldve acted differently. It couldve been Mohammed Atta's accomplice yapping about mental illness for all he knew.

(Yes, I know Mohammed Atta is dead, its used as an example)


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

bowserfins said:


> Bowser fins, you're missing the point.
> 
> If he hadn't been "mentally unstable", and the Marshal had hesitated, and a bomb had gone off, INNOCENT people would have died. Have you ever met someone that was metally unstable and you had no idea? I bet you have.


I think you are missing the point..... When does the paranoia of 9/11 ever leave the American people? He clearly was mentally unstable, a fact made known by his wife well before he got shot.......

None of that sh*t you are saying happened and now another person lay dead, without a bomb..... How come we didn't stop the hijackers on 9/11? How come we keep killing others that don't have "bombs." Sounds kinda assbackwards to me..... Shows me how untrained our air marshals are.....
[/quote]
It was inevitable.

Also, the guy said he had a bomb and went running down the ilse. What would you have done? This has nothing to do with 9/11, pre 9/11, this guy would have been taken down as well.

Also, isn't ANY suicide bomber mentally unstable?

I mean, you are killing yourself and 70 other people.

NORMAL people don't do stuff like that.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I can't believe Americans buy into incidents like this..


HA! I knew it! Down deep, pretty much every arguement made by a Canadian has something bad to do with the US!

It was inevitable.

Also, the guy said he had a bomb and went running down the ilse. This has nothing to do with 9/11, pre 9/11, this guy would have been taken down as well.
[/quote]

f*ck off.

bowser, Im no longer recognizing your Canadian citizenship.
[/quote]

Thats great...... Im American boneheads....... LMFAO..... Phew glad this is a computer forum or I might have gotten shot....


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

bowserfins... dude i think you need to stay off planes because the stuff your saying is making me think that you are mentally unstable... you never know...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I can't believe Americans buy into incidents like this..


HA! I knew it! Down deep, pretty much every arguement made by a Canadian has something bad to do with the US!

It was inevitable.

Also, the guy said he had a bomb and went running down the ilse. This has nothing to do with 9/11, pre 9/11, this guy would have been taken down as well.
[/quote]

f*ck off.

bowser, Im no longer recognizing your Canadian citizenship.
[/quote]

Thats great...... Im American boneheads....... LMFAO..... Phew glad this is a computer forum or I might have gotten shot....
[/quote]
I could have sworn you were Canadian...Good thing, cuz I was about to find you and shoot you


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Here we go again. A flame war.... and who is the instigator? Who else?

BOWSERFINS.

Suprise Suprise.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I can't believe Americans buy into incidents like this..


HA! I knew it! Down deep, pretty much every arguement made by a Canadian has something bad to do with the US!

It was inevitable.

Also, the guy said he had a bomb and went running down the ilse. This has nothing to do with 9/11, pre 9/11, this guy would have been taken down as well.
[/quote]

f*ck off.

bowser, Im no longer recognizing your Canadian citizenship.
[/quote]

Thats great...... Im American boneheads....... LMFAO..... Phew glad this is a computer forum or I might have gotten shot....
[/quote]
I could have sworn you were Canadian...Good thing, cuz I was about to find you and shoot you








[/quote]


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Here we go again. A flame war.... and who is the instigator? Who else?
> 
> BOWSERFINS.
> 
> Suprise Suprise.


lol


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

timmy said:


> I can't believe Americans buy into incidents like this..


HA! I knew it! Down deep, pretty much every arguement made by a Canadian has something bad to do with the US!

It was inevitable.

Also, the guy said he had a bomb and went running down the ilse. This has nothing to do with 9/11, pre 9/11, this guy would have been taken down as well.
[/quote]

f*ck off.

bowser, Im no longer recognizing your Canadian citizenship.
[/quote]

Thats great...... Im American boneheads....... LMFAO..... Phew glad this is a computer forum or I might have gotten shot....
[/quote]
I could have sworn you were Canadian...Good thing, cuz I was about to find you and shoot you








[/quote]









[/quote]

Well, I am an American from a red state in the midwest. Thats all we do. Our guns are always cocked and ready to shoot someone who disagrees with us.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Here we go again. A flame war.... and who is the instigator? Who else?
> 
> BOWSERFINS.
> 
> Suprise Suprise.


* Do it*

You know you want to....


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> I can't believe Americans buy into incidents like this..


HA! I knew it! Down deep, pretty much every arguement made by a Canadian has something bad to do with the US!

It was inevitable.

Also, the guy said he had a bomb and went running down the ilse. This has nothing to do with 9/11, pre 9/11, this guy would have been taken down as well.
[/quote]

f*ck off.

bowser, Im no longer recognizing your Canadian citizenship.
[/quote]

Thats great...... Im American boneheads....... LMFAO..... Phew glad this is a computer forum or I might have gotten shot....
[/quote]
I could have sworn you were Canadian...Good thing, cuz I was about to find you and shoot you








[/quote]















.... Like I said, phew....

Don't get me wrong guys...... This dude deserved some consequences, but death he did not....

Seriously this shoot to kill sh*t is stupid.. We are losing more non terrorists than actaul terrorists...
Somewhere the terrorists are laughing their asses off at us.... When they jack a plane it is calm, cool, collected, and well thought out.... Its not like they look the air marshal straight in the eye and say I got a bomb and then drool all over....

No, they wait until the opportune time, take control, and then cruise straight to death and terror...
Then the rest of them hideout in places until the next strike....

Seriously, if we can't tell the difference between a real threat and non threat, we got more training to do....


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

mentally unstable seems to pretty much sum up a jihad crazy terrorist to me. be a little difficult to tell the difference between a mentally unstable person and a mentally unstable person.

Maybe after you go through the metal detectors in the airport you should be psychologically evaluated before you fly...yeah that's it.

dude was nuts. air marshall did his duty. that's about it


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Here we go again. A flame war.... and who is the instigator? Who else?
> 
> BOWSERFINS.
> 
> Suprise Suprise.


Chill master Xenon.... No flame war.. Its squashed mighty fast... My apologies, but it didn't get out of control....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

bowserfins said:


> I can't believe Americans buy into incidents like this..


HA! I knew it! Down deep, pretty much every arguement made by a Canadian has something bad to do with the US!

It was inevitable.

Also, the guy said he had a bomb and went running down the ilse. This has nothing to do with 9/11, pre 9/11, this guy would have been taken down as well.
[/quote]

f*ck off.

bowser, Im no longer recognizing your Canadian citizenship.
[/quote]

Thats great...... Im American boneheads....... LMFAO..... Phew glad this is a computer forum or I might have gotten shot....
[/quote]
I could have sworn you were Canadian...Good thing, cuz I was about to find you and shoot you








[/quote]















.... Like I said, phew....

Don't get me wrong guys...... This dude deserved some consequences, but death he did not....

Seriously this shoot to kill sh*t is stupid.. We are losing more non terrorists than actaul terrorists...
Somewhere the terrorists are laughing their asses off at us.... When they jack a plane it is calm, cool, collected, and well thought out.... Its not like they look the air marshal straight in the eye and say I got a bomb and then drool all over....

No, they wait until the opportune time, take control, and then cruise straight to death and terror...
Then the rest of them hideout in places until the next strike....

Seriously, if we can't tell the difference between a real threat and non threat, we got more training to do....
[/quote]
We are also getting rid of stupid people who do REALLY stupid stuff.

If someone said they had a bomb 10 feet from the president, would you shoot to kill?

If some retard had a fake M16 pointed at the president, would you just leave him be? (pretend you like GW, don't make a comment like "no, let them kill bush, I don't care")


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bowserfins said:


> Here we go again. A flame war.... and who is the instigator? Who else?
> 
> BOWSERFINS.
> 
> Suprise Suprise.


Chill *master *Xenon.... No flame war.. Its squashed mighty fast... My apologies, but it didn't get out of control....
[/quote]

Remove the chip on your shoulder and dont patronize me please.









US Air Marshals -- SHOOT TO KILL


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Here we go again. A flame war.... and who is the instigator? Who else?
> 
> BOWSERFINS.
> 
> Suprise Suprise.


Chill *master *Xenon.... No flame war.. Its squashed mighty fast... My apologies, but it didn't get out of control....
[/quote]

Remove the chip on your shoulder and dont patronize me please.









US Air Marshals -- SHOOT TO KILL









[/quote]









I'm scared


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Here we go again. A flame war.... and who is the instigator? Who else?
> 
> BOWSERFINS.
> 
> Suprise Suprise.


Chill *master *Xenon.... No flame war.. Its squashed mighty fast... My apologies, but it didn't get out of control....
[/quote]

Remove the chip on your shoulder and dont patronize me please.









US Air Marshals -- SHOOT TO KILL









[/quote]

webmaster??? Xenon...... gulp.......

My apologies....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bowserfins said:


> Here we go again. A flame war.... and who is the instigator? Who else?
> 
> BOWSERFINS.
> 
> Suprise Suprise.


Chill *master *Xenon.... No flame war.. Its squashed mighty fast... My apologies, but it didn't get out of control....
[/quote]

Remove the chip on your shoulder and dont patronize me please.









US Air Marshals -- SHOOT TO KILL









[/quote]

webmaster??? Xenon...... gulp.......

My apologies....
[/quote]

You know what your intentions were and I ask that you dont do it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the guys wife was on the plane with him and was telling them dont shoot him he is mentally ill he doesnt have a bomb and they shot him anyways................


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> the guys wife was on the plane with him and was telling them dont shoot him he is mentally ill he doesnt have a bomb and they shot him anyways................


So?

If I ever broguth a bomb on a plane, I would have a woemen with me to say I am mentally unstable so they wouldn't shoot me.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> A us air marshal kills a pasanger after he staes he has a bomb, and after repeated attemps to get the suspect on the ground he reached into a bag, that is when they shot the man.


Did he die or what??

You'd think the air marshals would be able to recognize a mentally unstable person from a terrorist, how 'bout using a taser or nightstick first, that's some great training we give our air marshals.....

You know its great when we can't stop the actual terrorists from getting control of planes and striking fear in our hearts..... But hey at least we are killing off our mentally unstable slowly but surely....
[/quote]

Accidents happen. I am glad there are US Marshalls on planes. It is sad if something wrong happens, but stuff happens. That is a tricky perdicament. Give the Marshall a break. He was trying to do his TOUGH job. A decision like that is a split second tough call.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

timmy said:


> A us air marshal kills a pasanger after he staes he has a bomb, and after repeated attemps to get the suspect on the ground he reached into a bag, that is when they shot the man.


hel if the fuka had to of got what he ecpectied


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> You are bringing all kinds of completely unnecessary political rhetoric into a situation that is way more simple than that. And many of the points I do agree with you on but they have nothing to do with this incident. I think that air marshall did the right thing, 9/11 or no 9/11. I don't care if this hapenned in the Clinton era... someone threatens with a bomb, you try to get him to get down on the ground, they don't listen and *reach into the bag*, you can't take that chance. Yeah, maybe he was mentally unstable. What do you suggest - that air marshall perform a psychoanalysis on him instead of worrying about the safety of those around them ? Unfortunate outcome, but it had to be done.


Completely unneccessary?

Pre 9/11 this man would have been slapped silly and beaten down, then arrested and at least given the opportunity to seek help for his mental problems, and he probably would have done some time behind bars..

Post 9/11 we cap him.... and in doing so, we put a bunch of other Americans through some unneccesary trauma... So now they think they were on a plane with a serious terrorist...
Its quite the nasty cycle.

IMO its just based on the paranoia stemming from 9/11. And I don't think its right.
These terrorists have gotten our panties in a bunch and collectively we are all freaking out over situations that are not quite that life threatening.. Then we kill people and justify it because of 9/11 or terroist threats....

We aren't doing ourselves any favors... We need to train our protectors better and smarter, so eventually we can win against terrorists.. They live and die to hurt us and kill us, American or abroad, they spend their lives thinking about how to get us, and ultimately they eventually do.. And even if they die in the process they are accomplishing their goals, and many more step up in their absence...

We aren't gaining anything by capping a mentally unstable man, but thats all we do.... 
Its fine if it happens, Im not trying to defend the mentally unstable guy all that much...
Im just saying the incident isn't really a reason to praise the air marshal or our protectors.
The day they actually stop Al-Qaida operatives on a plane or in an airport, on a greyhound or stop them from bombing TWC or similar landmarks, then we give our marshals and protectors praise..

All I see is nonsense... And its because this cycle of killing the wrong people continues and continues to get praise... We obviously can't stop the REAL terrorists, so if we can plug a mentally unstable man(who SHOULD have just as EASILY been detained) then we somehow are doing our country justice??? Ah sure the terrorists will continue to plot and inevitably eventually rain down some form of murder here in America, we can't stop 'em, but hey at least we can kill the mentally unstable...

I just don't think its the correct approach, we aren't focusing on the correct targets, because we spend too much time freaking out over the incorrect targets, that's all.....

Like I said before, how many actaul terror plots have we stopped here in America????
A few here and there...... 
But we are managing to kill and injure plenty of other incorrect targets, then labelling them as "POTENTIAL," terrorists.... Its like a false sense of security for Americans...

They should be dealt with, but shouldn't be given this much attention, and shouldn't be attached to terroristic plots....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

bowserfins said:


> Pre 9/11 this man would have been slapped silly and beaten down, then arrested and at least given the opportunity to seek help for his mental problems, and he probably would have done some time behind bars..
> 
> Post 9/11 we cap him.... and in doing so, we put a bunch of other Americans through some unneccesary trauma... So now they think they were on a plane with a serious terrorist...
> Its quite the nasty cycle.


Nahhh actually I would have to disagree. I don't think 9/11 played much of a role in this particular episode, I could see this just easily happening before. The difference between now and then may be in the number of air marshalls patrolling the airspace but not in how they should perform their duties.

The rest of your post you went off on a tangent again, which I believe has nothing to with this particular instance.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Bowserfins,
How would you accurately describe a TERRORIST from an innocent civilian?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Round Head said:


> Bowserfins,
> How would you accurately describe a TERRORIST from an innocent civilian?


- is watching Al-Jazeera on his portable TV

- carries a Quran autographed by bin Laden

- asks a pilot if he doesn't mind stopping by Mecca

- his wife is completely covered up in a black robe.

just some of the signs...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Bowserfins,
> How would you accurately describe a TERRORIST from an innocent civilian?


- is watching Al-Jazeera on his portable TV

- carries a Quran autographed by bin Laden

- asks a pilot if he doesn't mind stopping by Mecca

- his wife is completely covered up in a black robe.

just some of the signs...
[/quote]


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

mentally unstable, mentally unstable, mentally unstable, bla bla bla bla blaa!!! Just how many "Mentally Stable" people do you think would go on a plane with a bomb??? "dont shoot my husband he's mentally unstable!" "Oh gee sorry ma'am I thought he was perfectly rational and sane, throwing a fit and screaming he has a bomb, ofcoarse I wont shoot a mentally unstable man, theres no way that he really has a bomb now that I know he's a wacco."


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Bowserfins,
> How would you accurately describe a TERRORIST from an innocent civilian?


- is watching Al-Jazeera on his portable TV

- carries a Quran autographed by bin Laden

- asks a pilot if he doesn't mind stopping by Mecca

- his wife is completely covered up in a black robe.

just some of the signs...
[/quote]
damn jewelz, im sittin here readin the whole threadand all of the bullshit in it, then i get to your post and just laugh.

as far as the air marshal goes,
















if a guy claims to have a bomb, reaches in his bag, and wont obey an air marshal he should be shot. jsut because he has a woman saying that hes mentally unstabble doesnt mean he is. how many times have terrorists used women as decoys or part of the plot? too many to even count.

also, when someone said he should have been shot, but not shot to kill........what, is the air marshal supposed to shoot him in the arm or leg and hope that he doesnt continue to possibly work with the bomb or detonate it? the only solution is a quick solution whether is be death or not.








to me, this is exactly what training is for and he has performed his duty well.:nod:


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> Bowserfins,
> How would you accurately describe a TERRORIST from an innocent civilian?


- is watching Al-Jazeera on his portable TV

- carries a Quran autographed by bin Laden

- asks a pilot if he doesn't mind stopping by Mecca

- his wife is completely covered up in a black robe.

just some of the signs...
[/quote]
damn jewelz, im sittin here readin the whole threadand all of the bullshit in it, then i get to your post and just laugh.

as far as the air marshal goes,
















if a guy claims to have a bomb, reaches in his bag, and wont obey an air marshal he should be shot. jsut because he has a woman saying that hes mentally unstabble doesnt mean he is. how many times have terrorists used women as decoys or part of the plot? too many to even count.

also, when someone said he should have been shot, but not shot to kill........what, is the air marshal supposed to shoot him in the arm or leg and hope that he doesnt continue to possibly work with the bomb or detonate it? the only solution is a quick solution whether is be death or not.
:nod: 
to me, this is exactly what training is for and he has performed his duty well.:nod:
[/quote]

I can not agree anymore, if anything the terrorists will see our leniency with people and bombs and the mentally ill and use that to their advantage. I mean lets be serious guys, the guy said he had a bomb and reached in his bag, what would you do? ask him what he is doing? cooome on.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I comend the marshals quick reaction. Makes me proud that we arent going to dick-around when 100s of people could be at risk.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I comend the marshals quick reaction. Makes me proud that we arent going to dick-around when 100s of people could be at risk.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I am glad to see that some of the citizens in this country's testes have dropped normally.
Disobey airmarshals, get shot. Disobey cops, get shot. etc, etc. This is absolute common knowledge. 
I have no problem with ppl getting shot if they disobey the authorities. This way, people know they actually mean business, they become more effective.
That is like the death penalty for committing murder. If we had it in place, and it was for sure you would be killed for taking a human life, there would be WAY LESS murder. period.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Talk about women.
They're starting to use a lot of women terror bombers.
So now, how can you tell if a woman is sane or mentally challenged?
The answer is, you can't.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> Bowserfins,
> How would you accurately describe a TERRORIST from an innocent civilian?


- is watching Al-Jazeera on his portable TV

- carries a Quran autographed by bin Laden

- asks a pilot if he doesn't mind stopping by Mecca

- his wife is completely covered up in a black robe.

just some of the signs...
[/quote]
damn jewelz, im sittin here readin the whole threadand all of the bullshit in it, then i get to your post and just laugh.

as far as the air marshal goes,
















if a guy claims to have a bomb, reaches in his bag, and wont obey an air marshal he should be shot. jsut because he has a woman saying that hes mentally unstabble doesnt mean he is. how many times have terrorists used women as decoys or part of the plot? too many to even count.

also, when someone said he should have been shot, but not shot to kill........what, is the air marshal supposed to shoot him in the arm or leg and hope that he doesnt continue to possibly work with the bomb or detonate it? the only solution is a quick solution whether is be death or not.
:nod: 
to me, this is exactly what training is for and he has performed his duty well.:nod:
[/quote]

Jeez..... Id hate to send some of you people into a psych ward, or Id hate to see some of you people schooled, trained, and making a life out of dealing with the mentally ill of this country......

They'd all be terrorists to you.... You'd kill 'em all, then you wouldn't be able to support your families, because their would be no more mentally ill to deal with.....

You are completely ignoring the facts here........ All these IF scenario's.....
Everytime we take someone down, its always about the IF THEY HAD A BOMB, IF IRAQ had WMD's..... If sh*t people...

They never do.... Check that, the only time they actually have bombs or weapons, or kill us off is when They get away with it........... We can't stop that can we, so deal with with killing the ones that don't..............


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> Bowserfins,
> How would you accurately describe a TERRORIST from an innocent civilian?


- is watching Al-Jazeera on his portable TV

- carries a Quran autographed by bin Laden

- asks a pilot if he doesn't mind stopping by Mecca

- his wife is completely covered up in a black robe.

just some of the signs...
[/quote]
damn jewelz, im sittin here readin the whole threadand all of the bullshit in it, then i get to your post and just laugh.

as far as the air marshal goes,
















if a guy claims to have a bomb, reaches in his bag, and wont obey an air marshal he should be shot. jsut because he has a woman saying that hes mentally unstabble doesnt mean he is. how many times have terrorists used women as decoys or part of the plot? too many to even count.

also, when someone said he should have been shot, but not shot to kill........what, is the air marshal supposed to shoot him in the arm or leg and hope that he doesnt continue to possibly work with the bomb or detonate it? the only solution is a quick solution whether is be death or not.
:nod: 
to me, this is exactly what training is for and he has performed his duty well.:nod:
[/quote]

Jeez..... Id hate to send some of you people into a psych ward, or Id hate to see some of you people schooled, trained, and making a life out of dealing with the mentally ill of this country......

They'd all be terrorists to you.... You'd kill 'em all, then you wouldn't be able to support your families, because their would be no more mentally ill to deal with.....

You are completely ignoring the facts here........ All these IF scenario's.....
Everytime we take someone down, its always about the IF THEY HAD A BOMB, IF IRAQ had WMD's..... If sh*t people...

They never do.... Check that, the only time they actually have bombs or weapons, or kill us off is when They get away with it........... We can't stop that can we, so deal with with killing the ones that don't..............
[/quote]

^^^ what is wrong with trying to stop innocent ppl from dying? LOL I really do not see any logic in what you are saying.. We can and will stop ppl from dying if we keep it up, and not chicken out because something went wrong
The military stopped tons of would be terror bombers in Iraq. should they stop trying because they are not 100% effective?
Life isnt perfect, I happen to believe in law enforcement. What is the use of having laws if they are not allowed to enforce? Where is the deterrent if they can't?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> Bowserfins,
> How would you accurately describe a TERRORIST from an innocent civilian?


- is watching Al-Jazeera on his portable TV

- carries a Quran autographed by bin Laden

- asks a pilot if he doesn't mind stopping by Mecca

- his wife is completely covered up in a black robe.

just some of the signs...
[/quote]
damn jewelz, im sittin here readin the whole threadand all of the bullshit in it, then i get to your post and just laugh.

as far as the air marshal goes,
















if a guy claims to have a bomb, reaches in his bag, and wont obey an air marshal he should be shot. jsut because he has a woman saying that hes mentally unstabble doesnt mean he is. how many times have terrorists used women as decoys or part of the plot? too many to even count.

also, when someone said he should have been shot, but not shot to kill........what, is the air marshal supposed to shoot him in the arm or leg and hope that he doesnt continue to possibly work with the bomb or detonate it? the only solution is a quick solution whether is be death or not.
:nod: 
to me, this is exactly what training is for and he has performed his duty well.:nod:
[/quote]

Jeez..... Id hate to send some of you people into a psych ward, or Id hate to see some of you people schooled, trained, and making a life out of dealing with the mentally ill of this country......

They'd all be terrorists to you.... You'd kill 'em all, then you wouldn't be able to support your families, because their would be no more mentally ill to deal with.....

You are completely ignoring the facts here........ All these IF scenario's.....
Everytime we take someone down, its always about the IF THEY HAD A BOMB, IF IRAQ had WMD's..... If sh*t people...

They never do.... Check that, the only time they actually have bombs or weapons, or kill us off is when They get away with it........... We can't stop that can we, so deal with with killing the ones that don't..............
[/quote]

OK,
How would you handle the situation giving the two opposite scenarios?
1. If you are the Marshall, how would you handle this actual incident?
2. If you are the Marshall, how would you handle this incident if in fact there was a bomb in the bag?

Please answer these two questions as if you are a well trained Air Marshall and not a politician.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Bowserfins,
> How would you accurately describe a TERRORIST from an innocent civilian?


- is watching Al-Jazeera on his portable TV

- carries a Quran autographed by bin Laden

- asks a pilot if he doesn't mind stopping by Mecca

- his wife is completely covered up in a black robe.

just some of the signs...
[/quote]
damn jewelz, im sittin here readin the whole threadand all of the bullshit in it, then i get to your post and just laugh.

as far as the air marshal goes,
















if a guy claims to have a bomb, reaches in his bag, and wont obey an air marshal he should be shot. jsut because he has a woman saying that hes mentally unstabble doesnt mean he is. how many times have terrorists used women as decoys or part of the plot? too many to even count.

also, when someone said he should have been shot, but not shot to kill........what, is the air marshal supposed to shoot him in the arm or leg and hope that he doesnt continue to possibly work with the bomb or detonate it? the only solution is a quick solution whether is be death or not.
:nod: 
to me, this is exactly what training is for and he has performed his duty well.:nod:
[/quote]

Jeez..... Id hate to send some of you people into a psych ward, or Id hate to see some of you people schooled, trained, and making a life out of dealing with the mentally ill of this country......

They'd all be terrorists to you.... You'd kill 'em all, then you wouldn't be able to support your families, because their would be no more mentally ill to deal with.....

You are completely ignoring the facts here........ All these IF scenario's.....
Everytime we take someone down, its always about the IF THEY HAD A BOMB, IF IRAQ had WMD's..... If sh*t people...

They never do.... Check that, the only time they actually have bombs or weapons, or kill us off is when They get away with it........... We can't stop that can we, so deal with with killing the ones that don't..............
[/quote]

^^^ what is wrong with trying to stop innocent ppl from dying? LOL I really do not see any logic in what you are saying.. We can and will stop ppl from dying if we keep it up, and not chicken out because something went wrong
The military stopped tons of would be terror bombers in Iraq. should they stop trying because they are not 100% effective?
Life isnt perfect, I happen to believe in law enforcement. What is the use of having laws if they are not allowed to enforce? Where is the deterrent if they can't?
[/quote]

exactly as dippy said, just because something isnt 100% effective doesnt mean you should drop it. and you would ahte to see some of us dealing with the mentally ill? i can guarentee you if i was in the position the marshal was, i would have done the same thing. what happens if he didnt do anything and he had a bomb and it went off? you would be her bitching that he should have done something. i was talking to my dad about this since hes a cop and he agrees with the majority of us that he did the right thing. its a lose-lose situation....hes shoots him and he doesnt have a bomb, even though he threatened with one and made actions presuming he has a bomb, everyone cries and complains that he should of known better......he doesnt shoot him and the guy ends up having a bomb and blows up tons of innocent people, everyone cries and complains he should have known and done his job.....no matter which decision you choose, there is always people crying about you doing the wrong thing. also, jsut because he is mentally unstable doesnt mean he is a harmless kitty cat. TONS of violent criminals, if not most are mentally unstable.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Maybe he actually had extremely chapped lips and was merely in a mentally unstable frenzy to get his balm out?

"YOU'LL NEVER GET MY BALM!!!" *runs off*


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh yeah, I work with the elderly, mentally, and phisically challenged. Should I quit?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

The only thing that pisses me off about this situation is the mentally challenged guys familiy is gonna get a lawyer and sue the gov and prob win millions. Total bullshit in my book.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> The only thing that pisses me off about this situation is the mentally challenged guys familiy is gonna get a lawyer and sue the gov and prob win millions. Total bullshit in my book.


exactly, thats what sucks about these situations.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

haha bowerfins...man i bet if you were on the plane, you'd piss your pants and shoot him yourself if you could. Easy to sit behind your computer when somebody is threatening to kill everybody on the plane. Mentally disabled people cant make bombs?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Who cares - it's war, sh*t happens... This won't be the last time an American kill an American on own turf in the war on terror, guilty or innocent.
But hey, as long as you point your guns at each other...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> The only thing that pisses me off about this situation is the mentally challenged guys familiy is gonna get a lawyer and sue the gov and prob win millions. Total bullshit in my book.


yup, this is the sad state of our f--ked up country, and if there was a bomb and it went off the families of all teh other passengers would sue because the air marshal didnt stop it from happening..

you cant say bomb on a plane.. if you do and act crazy then suffer the consiquence's..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Who cares - it's war, sh*t happens... This won't be the last time an American kill an American on own turf in the war on terror, guilty or innocent.
> But hey, as long as you point your guns at each other...


Not sure why you say American. I think the most highly publicized case of someone shooting their own people was in England when those dudes blasted that guy on the tube.

(Europeans can do something like this too)


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Maybe he actually had extremely chapped lips and was merely in a mentally unstable frenzy to get his balm out?
> 
> "YOU'LL NEVER GET MY BALM!!!" *runs off*


Had to quote this because it's f-in funny.
"can you bring my my chap-stick?" - Napolean

Maybe there was a bong in his bag. "I NEED TO GET MY BONG!!"

See? Shootings are funny.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

regardless if the guy was mentally ill or not U do NOT EVER EVER EVER say u have a bomb on an airplane. whether or not he has one or not u dont ever say bomb or hijack on a plane. life as any kinda law inforcement officer or any job that holds the potential of taking someone's life will take scrutiny. to act or not to act. the whoel idea of living in what if's.

once again bowser i really dont see the basis of ur arguement. u cant link this to the lack of WMD's in iraq. one thing people really fear is a copy cat attack. liek diddye said what would u have done?????? if i were in that persons position i would do the same. just like in the scenario where the check point security opened up on the suspicious vehicle. these people are not picked up off the street and handed weapons. they are trained vigorously over and over on everything u can think of. every situation is thrown at them so that they can better react with little delay because freezing in the line of duty can result in yourself or others ending up dead

not everything this nation does needs to be sh*t upon by you. yeah some things shouldnt happen and we arent proud of that but in cases like this you have to put yourself in their shoes. im not sure if u can grasp that concept because u cant keep a fluid arguement as jewelz pointed out but i hope u understand the situation a little more


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

i don't even think they should of tryed to talk the guy down, once he says he has a bomb they should of said can you repeat that 2 more times for me "i have a bomb" i have a bomb" so your sayign you have a bomb? "yes" BANG bullet in the middle of his forehead.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

SregoR said:


> i don't even think they should of tryed to talk the guy down, once he says he has a bomb they should of said can you repeat that 2 more times for me "i have a bomb" i have a bomb" so your sayign you have a bomb? "yes" BANG bullet in the middle of his forehead.


y not have him tell his hobbies his last 5 address and then fill out an application so that the government could do a background check and then act after the results were in. but only during a business day


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Who cares - it's war, sh*t happens... This won't be the last time an American kill an American on own turf in the war on terror, guilty or innocent.
> But hey, as long as you point your guns at each other...


Not sure why you say American. I think the most highly publicized case of someone shooting their own people was in England when those dudes blasted that guy on the tube.

(Europeans can do something like this too)
[/quote]
True, the same things have already happened in some European countries, and probably will happen in more countries in the future, as many prepare stricter and stricter anti-terrorism laws and attempt to curtail civil rights further still. Very scary stuff, imo. Yes, protecting your civilians is extremely important (and I'm not passing judgement on the Miami event), but I wonder how many innocent victims will be tolerated by the general population? And I also wonder where protection ends and becomes the exact thing we're trying to protect ourselves against: repression?
London clearly showed to what it can lead: 7 dumdum bullets shot point blank in the brains of an innocent person, just because he happened to live in the same building as some of the bombers (people he didn't even know) and had an "Arab" appearance


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

once u say u have a bomb ur no longer innocent at least in my eyes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> once u say u have a bomb ur no longer innocent at least in my eyes


I don't agree at all - but it's a matter of opinion...









I agree it's most definitely a very stupid thing to do (and no one halfway sane would ever do that, unless you have a death wish), but what if those air marshalls or law enforcers get so trigger happy they open fire each time they hear something resembling the word "bomb"? Where to draw the line? What about accountability/responsibility? What about punishment in case of repeated mistakes? Would these people stand above the law, and have the right to kill whenever the think it should be done, so basically repeatedly get away with first degree murder? What kind of society would it lead to?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> once u say u have a bomb ur no longer innocent at least in my eyes


I don't agree at all - but it's a matter of opinion...









I agree it's most definitely a very stupid thing to do (and no one halfway sane would ever do that, unless you have a death wish), but what if those air marshalls or law enforcers get so trigger happy they open fire each time they hear something resembling the word "bomb"? Where to draw the line? What about accountability/responsibility? What about punishment in case of repeated mistakes? Would these people stand above the law, and have the right to kill whenever the think it should be done, so basically repeatedly get away with first degree murder? What kind of society would it lead to?
[/quote]

imagine how many flights have been flown since the armed air marshalls have been put on planes. ive flown at least 8 times since then.. as far as the whole notion that marshalls will open fire when people say something resembling bomb i think that is far fetched to say the least. ive heard people say mom a lot which sounds a lot like bomb. what you guys arent understanding is that these people are highly trained to do wut they do and to be a person in charge of that much responsibilites their level of discipline is really hard to put into words.

u guys make it seem like they put sum1 in this position that is trigger happy which is not so. these people know that if they act in the wrong way they will feel no reprocussions. air marshalls like police officers and military officers are required to fill out reports of what occured. and on an airplane there are countless numbers of witnesses so why would u act in haste and inspite just because u are trigger happy? and as far as repeated incidence.. that wont occur. u see how much press time this is getting????/ imainge if this kept occuring over and over again... the governement would take action investigating the individual and suspending if not terminating them. have u ever killed a person or met someone that has killed a person?? taking the life of a person weighs heavy on the soul especially if the person u killed turned out to be "innocent". i see this particular air marshall putting put on leave for an extended point of time just to clear his head and get his head back in the game.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

this is a stupid argument .. if u guys didnt know.. cuz none of you were there no one knows really what happened.. im sorry that dude died but if he didnt we mighta been mourning the loss of many more.. the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the one.. thats our new policy under the patriot act.. and i myself am training to become a cop.. and we talked about this in class yesterday and we all agreed he did the right thing..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bowserfins said:


> Bowser fins, you're missing the point.
> 
> If he hadn't been "mentally unstable", and the Marshal had hesitated, and a bomb had gone off, INNOCENT people would have died. Have you ever met someone that was metally unstable and you had no idea? I bet you have.


I think you are missing the point..... When does the paranoia of 9/11 ever leave the American people? He clearly was mentally unstable, a fact made *known by his wife *well before he got shot.......

None of that sh*t you are saying happened and now another person lay dead, without a bomb..... How come we didn't stop the hijackers on 9/11? How come we keep killing others that don't have "bombs." Sounds kinda assbackwards to me..... Shows me how untrained our air marshals are.....
[/quote]

Just to let you know, the air marshall didn't know he was mentally unstable. The wife did. I highlighted that for you cause she probably didn't mention anything before the flight. Did she? She probably waited till after the incident happened. Dumb on her part. The man claimed he had a bomb, ran around crazy down the aisle . Air Marshall shot him. You cannot run into a crowded building and yell Fire and get away with it. The man induced panic, threatened hundreds of innocent lives, and was shot to death.

How many people are in the world? How can one man know what each and everyone of them are thinking, if they're unstable. Next time if theres an incident on an airplane, I'll make sure the Air Marshalls call you bowserfins before they shoot the guy just to make sure he's a bad guy. I mean cause you know everyone and everything.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not saying sky marshalls are triggerhappy, or that they indeed have a licence to kill at will: but what if after a number of cases of mistaken identity they start to think "Oh well, even if I kill an innocent person, I still get away with it" - it's not that far-fetched, as the threshold may become lower... Don't forget: no matter how well trained these people are, they will always remain humans, in other words by definition fallible. And the consequences are not just for the ones that fired the bullet, never forget that...
Soldiers aren't trained to commit war crimes either: yet they still happen, and not just in armies where they are most likely to occur (not trying to start a new argument about this: this trying to make a point).

I'm not saying that I know the answer to it: I'm just against far-reaching decisions being made too easily, decisions we as the John and Jane Doe's of our countries may be paying the price for.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I'm not saying sky marshalls are triggerhappy, or that they indeed have a licence to kill at will: but what if after a number of cases of mistaken identity they start to think "Oh well, even if I kill an innocent person, I still get away with it" - it's not that far-fetched, as the threshold may become lower... Don't forget: no matter how well trained these people are, they will always remain humans, in other words by definition fallible. And the consequences are not just for the ones that fired the bullet, never forget that...
> Soldiers aren't trained to commit war crimes either: yet they still happen, and not just in armies where they are most likely to occur (not trying to start a new argument about this: this trying to make a point).
> 
> I'm not saying that I know the answer to it: I'm just against far-reaching decisions being made too easily, decisions we as the John and Jane Doe's of our countries may be paying the price for.


as far as war crimes is concerned those that are caught are brought to justice.. the main reason ft.leavenworth is still in business







and the agency will not allow complacency to come about with their air marshalls. i can bet rite now there are more protocals and regulations being drawn up to better suit the air marshalls to be suited for situations liek these. ur thinking is very narrow minded. not trying to insult u but u gotta remember these arent private planes. these are public planes and filled with many witnesses. if an innocent person is killed by the air marshall he will be punished. think of how many years air marshalls have been on airplanes since 9/11. now how many of these "mistaken identity" incidents have u heard of... hmmm one... my point excactly.

the whole point of training is to make an act or practice become second nature or habit.. take for example our special forces. they train and train and train and train. i know this because my gf's dad used to help out at selection and is a chief warrant. when u get in positions such as this or even SF only the creme of the crop are selected. files are reviewed and reviewed by boards and by higher ups. and thats just the beginning. u are then put thru training to see if u got wut it takes... so this would be like compairing mall security to the air marshalls... two whole different breed of people, which different expectations and level of expertise. and because of the higher expectations failure or violation of protocole will result in a more sever punishment.. the shooting of innocences just doesnt fly with our people or agencies that employ people in these positions.

and with the history of suicide bombers the ever present threats of terrorist attack a person saying they have a bomb on a plane and running up and down the isle has thrown their innocences out the window.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Judazz, how far would you get if you walked in the U.N. and said you had a bomb?

Said you had a gun?

Threanted the president?

Threatened an official of your government?

You can't walk into a building and yell FIRE to induce panic just cause you feel like it.

You can't walk into the whitehouse and say I'M GONNA KILL THE PRESIDENT and walk away.

There are things you can and can't do, some people just have common sense to know what they are.

And one of those are, you can't yell BOMB on an airplane.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Judazz, how far would you get if you walked in the U.N. and said you had a bomb?
> 
> Said you had a gun?
> 
> ...


yeah thats wut i meant to say in my novel of a reply


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> I'm not saying that I know the answer to it: I'm just against far-reaching decisions being made too easily, decisions we as the John and Jane Doe's of our countries may be paying the price for.


I think any sane person would agree with that statement. But how do we decide how "difficult" these decisions should be? I mean, we can choose the best, most well-trained people to bear the responsibility (and face the consequences of) of positions such as air marshalls but in sitauations like this they don't have time to sit down and think things through before acting. We can't make the policies so restrictive that these people can't use some judgement to try to save lives.
For example, if the policy was that they have to see the bomb before acting then they would be ineffective as soon as this knowledge reaches a potential bomber. The bomber knows they are home-free as long as they keep the bomb hidden before detonating it. That's just an example but you get my point.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Here we go again. A flame war.... and who is the instigator? Who else?
> 
> BOWSERFINS.
> 
> Suprise Suprise.


I say you ban him from the forum section and make him actually add value to this site.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

I've been away all day and night and just got back.....

I just want to reiiterrate my points...

Im not all that upset or BITCHING this dude got shot....
You all make it perfectly clear that noone should be running around a plane or the whitehouse or the U.N. saying "hey i got a bomb,"....... Thats fine and I agree with that....

I just think they should be dealt with a little more properly than being shot on the spot...... Especially if they are "mentally ill/unstable."

Of course the family is gonna sue the government and win millions.... Why??? Because of the same exact thing I am trying to say in the first place.. The situation was dealt with improperly, now taxpayers and our government is going to pay for that lovely mistake.....
I don't see our court system handing millions of dollars away to some family because we did the right thing in the first place.... In fact our courts should be trying to uphold our government first and foremost so long as the law allows it.....

Alot of you have been giving the bullshit about how can we tell a terrorist apart from a nonthreat person..
The answer is pretty simple..... The ones without bombs get shot on the spot, while the ones with bombs or with balls enough to jack planes get away with it. They hijack planes and crash them, they bomb the Oklahoma City Building, The World Trade Center, the Mass transit system in the U.K., all this terror.. But we never hear about them being shot dead first... We never uncover a sadistic murder plot before it happens..... Because the real terrorists don't stand up and run erratically around screaming they have bombs..... You'd think our society would have caught on by now.. Apparently a majority of you have not...

Is that not enough for us to try and find a way to separate these kind of incidents??

Apparently not... WE keep clumping these poor mentally unstable men into the terrorist category.
Above all else, they should be separated... Because this man was not a terrorist. This man had some issues thats for sure.. He needed to deal with our justice system, true... But he absolutely did not have a bomb.....

So we do we need to act like our air marshals or our government is protecting us from some kind of threat? Dealing with these assholes should be part of the normal everyday work in this country.... Stopping a true terrorist should be something commendable and should be a big deal.... Front page news... Not stopping another mentally unstable idiot without a bomb.....


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

he didnt get shot on the spot.. here ill type this out lemme grab the newspaper

taken from THE NEWS TRIBUNE

As Alpizar was getting on the plane, air marshals noticed he was acting strangey and walking agressively. About 10 minutes before departure still during the boarding process, Alpizar "uttered threatening words," informing nearby passengers that he had a bomb in his backpack, Bauer (special agent in charge of the Federal Air Marshals Miami office) said.

Two federal air marshal overheard Alpizar, he said. "They came out of their cover and confronted him," Bauer said. Alpizar attempted to flee, adn some passengers reported seeing him run up the plane's aisle. Passenger John McAlhany, in seat 24-C, said the man "came running from the back. He must have been doing 1,000 mph. He knocked over a stewardesses."

When we got on the plane, he got off then came back on with his wife McAlhany said. "He didn't look stable"

The marshals chased Alpizar onto the jet bridge, connecting the plane with the terminal and ordered him to get on the ground. Alpizar instead reached into his bag and the agents responded with gunfire..

not quite wut i called shot on the spot.....and i dont think it was dealt with improperly ............ and it said the guy was bi polar


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Or you could just direct him to http://news.google.com


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> Or you could just direct him to http://news.google.com


this way its all the good stuff rite upfront.. dont want to cloud em with too much info


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> I just think they should be dealt with a little more properly than being shot on the spot...... Especially if they are "mentally ill/unstable."


Here goes the mentally unstable bull crap again. Anyone who would bring a bomb onto a plane or anywhere for that matter is mentally ill. just because he doesnt look middle eastern does not mean that he doesnot have a bomb. Did Timothy McVeigh look like a terrorist?


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> > I just think they should be dealt with a little more properly than being shot on the spot...... Especially if they are "mentally ill/unstable."
> 
> 
> Here goes the mentally unstable bull crap again. Anyone who would bring a bomb onto a plane or anywhere for that matter is mentally ill. just because he doesnt look middle eastern does not mean that he doesnot have a bomb. Did Timothy McVeigh look like a terrorist?


Its nice that you and the majority of Americans are the foremost authorities in deciding who is mentally ill.....

Just because they are terrorizing us doesn't make them mentally ill... At least not in their minds or their home countries...

Everytime they kill one of us they aren't saying "well it was a mentally ill person from western civilization," Or " a group of mentally ill patients dressed in some garments that THEY think make them camoflaged were car bombed today because they were trying to kill us...."
LMFAO......

Or they aren't saying "we killed a mentally ill middle eastern man who stood up on a plane and pronounced he had a bomb......... We accidentally mistook him for a person from western cicvilization trying to kill us and remove our beliefs from us.." or " we killed a mentally ill middle eastern man who stood up on a plane, acted erractically, and pronounced he had a bomb.....
Phew we got that terrorist....."
LMFAO


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> vbtgvcty rhmjutyfhger gdfch ytedgh redfgnhe5dry gh t7yf ytuhgeydtgf f gfcfgghgh ghjhgg jkokkoj LMFAO! rthjrsjvj werdgiiirjesdfi w rdgerg trju67tgfjhrtj LOL! hrtytfdtyh uyjhgkoiuhy ikyughuhrtgfh LMFAO!! rghgtdfyghytjgh ROFL!! rgthyur6tfghe yujjhrtdfgtr


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> vbtgvcty rhmjutyfhger gdfch ytedgh redfgnhe5dry gh t7yf ytuhgeydtgf f gfcfgghgh ghjhgg jkokkoj LMFAO! rthjrsjvj werdgiiirjesdfi w rdgerg trju67tgfjhrtj LOL! hrtytfdtyh uyjhgkoiuhy ikyughuhrtgfh LMFAO!! rghgtdfyghytjgh ROFL!! rgthyur6tfghe yujjhrtdfgtr


[/quote]

hey g23 like i said







:laugh:







hahah


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> vbtgvcty rhmjutyfhger gdfch ytedgh redfgnhe5dry gh t7yf ytuhgeydtgf f gfcfgghgh ghjhgg jkokkoj LMFAO! rthjrsjvj werdgiiirjesdfi w rdgerg trju67tgfjhrtj LOL! hrtytfdtyh uyjhgkoiuhy ikyughuhrtgfh LMFAO!! rghgtdfyghytjgh ROFL!! rgthyur6tfghe yujjhrtdfgtr


[/quote]

LMFAO.... at least sometimes you have a sense of humor....








Don't know why you hate me so much? Sorry you don't like my opinions or point of view.
I can deal with that..... You've started a petition to ban me from this site... I dealt with that, oh yea how'd that work out for you??














.

Ive no problem with the way you see things, or the way some people agree with you either.
Its all good Hollywood... Just because I don't like you doesn't mean I hate you...

You are blurring the lines with that statement about people wanting to kill other people for no reason...

Just because YOU see no reason for them to try and kill us, doesn't mean they have no reason(at least in their minds).....
You are acting like we are some innocent puppies and they are coming in to slaughter us for dog food..... They didn't come after us for dog food, we've pissed them off for some reason or another, we've killed some of them for OUR own reasons that they cannot justify so they are retailating...

That's why its war....

So what? Now they are mentally ill because they have something against our ways of life and trying to kill us?

IN the beginning we didn't believe in their way of life, vice versa, they didn't believe in our way of life........ BUT BUT BUT we let them live in their homeland and in turn they let us live in our homeland.... Live and Let live.....

We can argue about the next part until the cows come home.....but.... Somewhere the Live and let live got forgotten about.... And hell has ensued......


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> You've started a petition to ban me from this site... I dealt with that, oh yea how'd that work out for you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine.. just fine.. not very well...











> You are blurring the lines with that statement about people wanting to kill other people for no reason...
> 
> Just because YOU see no reason for them to try and kill us, doesn't mean they have no reason(at least in their minds).....


There is no reason for them to try and kill us, a few deserve it yeah, but since we don't have signs over our head telling them everything about us it's sort of hard to distinguish, and they just end up killing random innocent people.



> You are acting like we are some innocent puppies and they are coming in to slaughter us for dog food..... .


We're certainly not innocent puppies, but nor have we done anything to them.



> we've pissed them off for some reason or another, we've killed some of them for OUR own reasons that they cannot justify so they are retailating...


The only way we could piss them off is just by living our lifes the way they are, neither do they attack one way of life, it's every way of life that isn't their own that they're attacking, that doesn't give them the right to randomly blow us up.



> we've killed some of them for OUR own reasons that they cannot justify so they are retailating...


We've killed nobody, the only people that start wars are some politicians views, they should try and attack the politicians with them views more often instead of random people.



> So what? Now they are mentally ill because they have something against our ways of life and trying to kill us?


Yes.

As would any human being blowing up people because of their way of life.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

so wut was this thread about again??


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> > So what? Now they are mentally ill because they have something against our ways of life and trying to kill us?
> 
> 
> Yes.
> ...


Um ok.....

So then you consider the USA going over there and killing many people, innocents included, to be mentally ill..... correct?? or killing people here at home on planes who claim they have a bomb, you consider that mentally ill.... correct??

You can justify our killing others, but you turn around and say everyone else who kills is mentally ill..... Doesn't make sense....

Whether or not we are merely protecting ourselves, surely we could find a way to subdue these people without killing them, because if we do, ACCORDING TO YOU we would be as mentally ill as everyone else you are trying to describe....

Thats being quite the hypocrite, dont you think.....


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

well uhm the guy on the plane was bi polar as i stated earlier.. also he was told to stop but reached into his bag. just like if a suspected armed person is cornered by cops and that person reaches into their coat or bag they will be shot. it doesnt take much to detonate a bomb.. especially with today technology.. u take every thing and blow it way out of context and some how manage to twist it and apply it to ur ideology or the world and how the US has fucked everything up.

we are not intentially killing innocent people in iraq and ive told u this. u always speak without knowing. just like earlier on this thread sayin the guy was shot on the spot. u didnt even read any news or articles about it. the marshalls gave him ample time to concede and go without being shot and he didnt listen.



sccavee said:


> Here we go again. A flame war.... and who is the instigator? Who else?
> 
> BOWSERFINS.
> 
> Suprise Suprise.


I say you ban him from the forum section and make him actually add value to this site.
[/quote]

i 2nd that notion


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> Um ok.....
> 
> So then you consider the USA going over there and killing many people, innocents included, to be mentally ill..... correct??


No, because the only people that started the invasion were politicians, and they didn't give orders to invade with intent of killing innocents, every order has reducing innocent death to an absolute minimum in mind.

And the soldiers are just doing what they're told to.

Most don't want to go over there just to kill random innocent citizens.

Infact they're trying to help the country.

There is some f*ck ups that may join the military just to go and kill random innocent people, they're the people terrorists should kill.



> You can justify our killing others, but you turn around and say everyone else who kills is mentally ill..... Doesn't make sense....


I never said i can justify innocent killing.

As soon as they pick up their AK or C4 and start attacking for no reason, they're not innocent, kill them.



> Whether or not we are merely protecting ourselves, surely we could find a way to subdue these people without killing them,


Find a way to subdue someone who's lethally armed with intent to cause death without lethal force and you could be a rich man











> ACCORDING TO YOU we would be as mentally ill as everyone else you are trying to describe....


That marshal had a good reason to shoot to kill.

If he just shot a man who was sitting there with the normal signs of mental illness (involuntary noises and jerking about etc) then the marshal would be wrong in the head for killing him.

You're in an airliner, you're an air marshal, your job is to protect people, a man gets up and starts shouting I HAVE A BOMB!!!!!!!!! I HAVE A BOMB!!!! and running about, tries to evade you, keeps running, then reachs into his bag (where his detonator may be).

What do you do?

Do you end his life or risk the chance of you, everyone on the aircraft dieing (you're not exactly going to know the power of the bomb, so it's possible) and possible people nearby?


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> Here we go again. A flame war.... and who is the instigator? Who else?
> 
> BOWSERFINS.
> 
> Suprise Suprise.


I say you ban him from the forum section and make him actually add value to this site.
[/quote]

i 2nd that notion
[/quote]























Any thirds, fourths, fifths, sixths, or sevenths on that notion???

You are a part of our military correct? 
So much for your beliefs in our country and/or government.....
Ever hear of free speech?

There is a reason why you aren't a mod..... Because you'd be banning everyone who had a different opinon then you....

Believe me, Xenon or mods will ban or suspend me when I break rules, believe me, Ive been there before..... But obviously they don't go pulling punches just because they don't agree with me or don't like me....

IMO you need to be a part of countries like IRAQ or communist countries or dictatorships. You are blatantly pointing out why...
You are obviously a disgrace to my country, at least IMO... Im ashamed to have you defending my country and I feel more unsafe with people like you out on the front lines.. You clearly don't even know what you are fighting for.....

I wonder......... How many lives(in America or elsewhere) have ended because you and people like you are too irresponsible or to ignorant to know what you are defending.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha no i didnt say anything about banning everyone.. just u haha.. i mean if u werent so confrontational i wouldnt have a prob. but u come in here like ur high and mighty but its coo i guess thats how u are.

i dunno where u get this whole freedom of speech bs from.. i mean im not tellin u to shut up or muting u. also i believe it was stated that freedom of speech doesnt apply to this site because there are rules and wut not. but i am not here to enforce that. itd be nice to see u try to benefit this site by contributing to the hobby instead of assaulting every thread with ur really really obscure understanding of the world and everything that is going on in it

and i dont think u know what we are fighting for. so we'll end it there.

edit.. oh yeah i dont wanna be a mod here







the current mods do a fine job as is.

haha and im ignorant? how so? i actually look at both sides of arguements and wut is going on. everything ive seen u do is one sided and u never accept the fact the opposite view may offer something right or better yet you could be wrong. admitting fault and learning from others is the sign of a true man and if u cant do that then............. and yeah i can really careless if im a disgrace in ur eyes i was an honor grad from basic training and AIT which there are only 4 chosen out of 300 soldiers in the company but yeah of course u knew that. oh and dont mind the reserves drill sergeant school over here actively trying to recruit me into their unit.. but yeah.. u dont see that cause u dont bother to educate urself on other b4 u speak out on them


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> and i dont think u know what we are fighting for. so we'll end it there.


Fair enough...... Just because you are a part of the military gives you no more knowledge of "what," we are fighting for than me......

You think because you wear those uniforms and 35 lbs. of equipment in the desert heat you have a larger more effective brain then me??? You think because Georgie says go to Iraq and put your life in imminent danger that some how you are protecting and serving "your countrymen," who cannot comprehend why you are there in the first place?

Again, Ive often come across confrontational... So you wanna be against me thats fine...

But in the end, Im on your side... You are a part of America. And my previous statements in many threads withstanding.... I still care for your wellbeing deeply.... 
Im sorry we disagree severly and sorry things have gotten so "personal," or offensive.

My views and perspective may differ from your lieutenant or general, from our president or his "drones." But as harsh as it comes across, I still want it ended so you can live yours for the rest of your life and have a happy, decent life.... I don't want it to end with a casket carrying what is believed to be your remains being buried and then some phony 21 gun salute, while your mother, sister, wife, and child cry......


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

coo man.. but nah im not kissing the mods asses i kno most of them and talk to them on a regular basis and i dont think ive told them to ban u ..a nd the lil petition is a joke but yea.

as far as the whole brain thing i didnt say i have a bigger one.. i just have more access to unbiased information than u. its liek on another thread i said the means by which we went in there i dont agree with but i do believe the end product will be something good. people ive talked to that are over there say that its just the radical iraqis that are fighting back and alot of foreigners as the boarder security isnt the greatest.

i guess ill post more in the fall when im over there and i can give u direct info on this so u can really kno wuts goin on. and im not against u im just saying try to take in the other side of the story and not fight for ur side so much. kinda reminds me of a kerry ad .. i rather be an eagle soaring and observing than an ostrich iwth its head in the ground oblivious to its surroundings.. sh*t its sumfin like that but u get the point


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Does a mentally ill person know that he is mentally ill?


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Round Head said:


> Does a mentally ill person know that he is mentally ill?


Um, yes and no.....

Lots of humans with mental defects seek help through therapy and medication...
Some receive this therapy and medication by their own free will, others end up breaking laws, acting irrationally, and/or ultimaltey have to be lead to help by other humans/ law enforcement/family and friends, etc....

Alot of times YES a mentally ill person is aware of their personal condition.... The most responsible ones take care of themselves by continuing therapy and/or continue their medication...

Alot of times, the mentally ill patient will go off his medications and/or therapy.... Therefore they wind up "out of control," again... Although they are aware of their condition they still cannot stop the ensuing condition to overcome them.....

And sometimes a person will not be "aware," of his/her condition...... Ultimately they do something that leads to others trying to help them or persuade to get into therapy/medication.. Or ultimately they do something so irrational(killing,etc..) they wind up in the clink or a psych ward for awhile.
After all, if they were aware of their condition in the first place, they'd be taking care of it and not causing adverse reactions in society....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Who cares - it's war, sh*t happens... This won't be the last time an American kill an American on own turf in the war on terror, guilty or innocent.
> But hey, as long as you point your guns at each other...


Im sure we would kill one of yours just as quick if they pulled such a stunt...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Who cares - it's war, sh*t happens... This won't be the last time an American kill an American on own turf in the war on terror, guilty or innocent.
> But hey, as long as you point your guns at each other...


Im sure we would kill one of yours just as quick if they pulled such a stunt...[/quote]
No doubt on my mind they would: but that was not my point...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out what you people who are opposed to what the air marshall did would have done in his situation. Would you have honestly gone and attempted to "subdue" someone running from you and saying he has a bomb, while he was reaching into his bag?

Maybe we should tatoo people's mental illnesses on their foreheads to make it easier to identify them, so this doesn't ever happen again.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> I'm trying to figure out what you people who are opposed to what the air marshall did would have done in his situation. Would you have honestly gone and attempted to "subdue" someone running from you and saying he has a bomb, while he was reaching into his bag?
> 
> Maybe we should tatoo people's mental illnesses on their foreheads to make it easier to identify them, so this doesn't ever happen again.


Well the hippies on this site would have probably asked if he wanted to listen to some Phish and get high. Then they would check his bag to see if it had more weed.


----------

